# a travelogue: CZ, EB, CS



## scott (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi All,

love reading all your travelogues, so after my summer 2002 trip, I put one together. A little long, but I got it posted over at Trainweb (www.trainweb.com) and also at the On Track On Line website. One is longer than the other; I think the On Track on Line one is longer. The Trainweb website version has all the stops deleted (San Francisco, Utah, Vancouver, Chicago, etc).

I hope you enjoy whichever version you read. 

Scott


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2002)

Just to make it a little easier to find, click here to be taken directly to Scott's travelouge on On Track On Line.

Ps. I read this a few weeks ago on OTOL, it's a nice trip and a good read. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Amfleet (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes I read it too, Very well done. Great work.


----------



## scott (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks, guys. Appreciate it. I had to laugh, though, when a couple railfans pointed out that I could not have traveled through the southside of Chicago on the Empire Builder (man, it LOOKED like the southside!). Oh well.

Happy travels!


----------

